# Αδιάβλητη διαδικασία επιλογής σημαιοφόρου



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2017)

Το προσθέτω εδώ επειδή η αφορμή ανήκει στην πρόσφατη πολιτική επικαιρότητα. Όμως η μέθοδος είναι αλάνθαστη και φυσικά, ευέλικτη και προσαρμόσιμη σε κάθε ανάγκη του δημόσιου βίου:

Παίρνουμε τον αριθμό των μαθητών της τάξης.

Βρίσκουμε το μέγιστο πολλαπλάσιό του που είναι μικρότερο από το 100, π.χ. για τάξη των 14 μαθητών το 98 ( =7 Χ 14), για τάξη των 28 παιδιών το 84 ( =3 Χ 28). Αυτός είναι ο Μέγας Κερδοφόρος Διψήφιος της Τάξης (ΜουΚουΔουΤού).

Μοιράζουμε αντίστοιχα λαχνούς στα παιδιά με βάση τον αλφαβητικό κατάλογο (ή με βάση άλλη κλήρωση που έχει προηγηθεί). Π.χ, στην τάξη των 14 παιδιών, ο Ααατόπουλος Αγαθάγγελος, που είναι πρώτος αλφαβητικά, θα έχει τους λαχνούς 01, 08, 15, 22 κ.ο.κ. Αντίστοιχα, στην τάξη των 28, ο Ωρίων Ωνασιάδης θα έχει το 28, το 56 και το 84 (ο αδελφός του, Προκόπιος Ωνασιάδης θα έχει το 27, 55 και 83). Είναι σαφές νομίζω.

Παίρνουμε τον διψήφιο λήγοντα του κερδίζοντος αριθμού του Λαϊκού. Εναλλακτικά, διενεργείται κλήρωση για την επιλογή αριθμού ή ακολουθούυμε διαδικασία προβλεπόμενη από Προεδρικό Διάταγμα.

Για την επιλογή της ημέρας κλήρωσης του Λαϊκού συνεδριάζει ο Σύλλογος Γονέων ή δημοσιεύεται Προεδρικό Διάταγμα. Εναλλακτικά, διενεργείται κλήρωση.

Αν ο λήγοντας είναι μεγαλύτερος από τον ΜουΚουΔουΤού, αγνοούμε το τελευταίο ψηφίο του και παίρνουμε τον νέο λήγοντα κλπ. Αν εξαντληθούν οι λήγοντες με αυτόν τον τρόπο, επιστρέφουμε στον αρχικό λήγοντα, διαγράφουμε το προτελευταίο ψηφίο και δοκιμάζουμε ξανά τους νέους λήγοντες κ.ο.κ.

Με ειδικό Προεδρικό Διάταγμα (ή κλήρωση) ορίζεται τι θα γίνεται αν τελειώσουν όλοι οι συνδυασμοί διψηφίων που μπορούν να σχηματιστούν.

Μόλις φτάσουμε σε διψήφιο μικρότερο από τον ΜουΚουΔουΤού εντοπίζουμε αμέσως και αδιάβλητα τον μαθητή με τον κερδίζοντα λαχνό.

Τέλος, δίνουμε τη σημαία σε αυτόν που έκανε σωστά όλες τις πράξεις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τέλος, δίνουμε τη σημαία σε αυτόν που έκανε σωστά όλες τις πράξεις.



Ανατρέπεις έτσι την ατάκα του κλασικού ανέκδοτου (π.χ. εδώ), το οποίο βάζει την αριστεία κάτω απ' όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2017)

Ναι, το πρόβλημα με το #9 μου το επισήμαναν και αλλού. Όμως και αυτό διορθώνεται με μια σωστή κλήρωση. Π.χ.θα επιλέγεται ένας από όποιους απάντησαν, άσχετα αν απάντησε σωστά.


----------

